# Cool Both Your CPU and GPU with ID-Cooling Hunter Duet AIO Cooler



## btarunr (Jul 21, 2015)

ID-COOLING officially releases the world's first integrated AIO water cooler for CPU & GPU with one radiator two pumps design, named HUNTER DUET. Along with this cooler, ID-COOLING is going to launch a full product line of water cooling under FROSTFLOW series. 

HUNTER DUET is equipped with a 240 mm radiator mounted with a pair of SF-12025 high static pressure fans. Fan speed is PWM controlled from 800 to 2000RPM, pushing max. airflow of 84.5CFM each. On four corners are mounted with rubber dampeners to absorb operating vibration.



 

 

 

 




The pumps are designed with comet-tail LED lighting on the top. Bearing type is Ceramic bearing and the pump speed is set at 2500RPM. Copper base contacts CPU/GPU to help the heat transfer. Micro fin submerged design increases the heat dissipation surface. The dimension of the whole water block is Ф65×36mm.

EPDM Rubber tubes connected water blocks and radiator together. From CPU water block to GPU block, tube length is 250mm; GPU to radiator, 380mm; radiator to CPU, 250mm. Inside tubes is self-contained highly efficient and eco-friendly liquid coolant. 

Universal mounting brackets are included. HUNTER DUET is compatible with (CPU) Intel LGA2011/1366/1150/1155/1156/775 & AMD FM2+/FM2/FM1/AM3(+)/AM2(+). For GPU, the mounting kit supports mounting holes 58.4*58.4mm; 53.3*53.3mm; 51*61mm. 

The MSRP for HUNTER DUET is $139.99.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## theonedub (Jul 21, 2015)

Good price and decent looks. Radiator might be a touch undersized depending on the GPU, but I would consider giving it a whirl in a future build.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 21, 2015)

wow, looks good
one loop for processor and vga card

looks like we need some review


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 21, 2015)

GPU block's fan orientation is for VRM that is on the right side of the GPU ... still PCB designs exist that have VRM array on the left side of the GPU ... I wonder if you can adjust the fan position?


----------



## robert3892 (Jul 21, 2015)

Interesting but only allows cooling of one GPU


----------



## btarunr (Jul 21, 2015)

robert3892 said:


> Interesting but only allows cooling of one GPU



Corsair H110i only allows cooling of zero GPUs. And if you use that VGA adapter, it allows cooling of zero CPUs.

Appreciate at least some innovation.

Besides, this product is targeted at the vast majority of people who don't do multi-GPU.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Jul 21, 2015)

Looking at those pictures reminds me of why I don't like AIO's....friggin wires,cables and tubes everywhere!!


----------



## robert3892 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes I appreciate the innovation but I'd also like to see a slightly larger radiator and two GPU support in the 'future'. I might be tempted to buy such a thing to keep my two 980ti cards nice and cool


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 21, 2015)

i'm willing to bet that watching someone put this thing into theyre machine looks funny as hell. I hope that tubing is Very flexible, otherwise it will e a cumbersome affair.

Also I see that the GPU portion plugs into the MoBo , and Not the GPU PCB...I HOPE that doesn't mean lack of Control of Pump/Fan speed...Seems like a bad design choice, unless it goes into the card OR into the MoBo. because who would want it running into theyre motherboard?

Nice to see the idea implemented in an AIO market tho...atleast its my first time seeing it in the AIO field.


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Jul 21, 2015)

one radiator isn't enough for a normal build or you must be liking veryyyyyy load fans


----------



## btarunr (Jul 21, 2015)

robert3892 said:


> Yes I appreciate the innovation but I'd also like to see a slightly larger radiator and two GPU support in the 'future'. I might be tempted to buy such a thing to keep my two 980ti cards nice and cool



A radiator of roughly that same thickness, and just 120 mm x 120 mm size was enough to tame 2x "Hawaii" chips in the R9 295X2 (that's 2x 275W).

I don't think this should have a problem with 1x i7-5930K + 1x GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Jul 21, 2015)

Any chance of seeing a bunch of these AIO tested here?


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 21, 2015)

> Radiator might be a touch undersized depending on the GPU


Well seeing that most water cooled GPU's come with a single 120 rad this would do fine IMO.


----------



## bogami (Jul 21, 2015)

Beautifully shaped cooling element with a fan, but what helps you see radiator i will passed to purchase. Aluminum radiator is unwanted.closed. . Sucks in a second.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 21, 2015)

nice innovation but they should do as a semi DIY AIO with G1/4  thread so we can change the 240 for a "more adapted 360" ... wait ... the pumps might not handle it, nonetheless it's a innovation and for a small CPU/GPU combo it might be interesting (think GTX960 and lower + a G3258)

or a X99 + a 980Ti as @btarunr  wrote ... but no OC ... 

rule of rad is 120mm per block ... so a 240 is correct at this time


----------



## peche (Jul 21, 2015)

well i see that what we were talkgin on a old past becomes true....




The Quim Reaper said:


> Looking at those pictures reminds me of why I don't like AIO's....friggin wires,cables and tubes everywhere!!


actually there is no mess... nice cable setup ... short tubes... saves space cause it does not need more space compared to custom waterloops,


----------



## natr0n (Jul 21, 2015)

Newegg sells this brands fans via 3rd part vendor.


----------



## newbsandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

Well priced, I hope they release a bigger version radiator.


----------



## vega22 (Jul 21, 2015)

while i know this will no doubt have issues at first i can also see this as the area which the major aio loop sellers follow them into.

the nzxt g10 and vrm cooking hg10 showed how well good aio can cool a gpu. i am a little concerned about that rad if it was paired with a hot intel or amd cpu and high end gpu like the 390 or 980ti as that is a lot of combined heat.

but with the right rad and fan combo these could really take over the custom pc scene. no more will we be a wash with h100 but every system will soon look like these.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmm, very interesting.  Have not seen many things like this since the PNY GTX 580 Liquid cooled edition cards that had a loop with the GPU and a CPU block all together.


----------



## Fx (Jul 21, 2015)

I am diggin this. I have been hoping for innovation like this for quite some time. I hope this spurs others to take notice and provide competitive products. I'm waiting for a review on this.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 21, 2015)

peche said:


> well i see that what we were talkgin on a old past becomes true....
> 
> 
> 
> actually there is no mess... nice cable setup ... short tubes... saves space cause it does not need more space compared to custom waterloops,



What kind of nonsense is this? Nice cable setup...have you ever used the G10 before?  It's most definitely a hassle. And short tubes (Corsair AIOs) can be just as bad as long tubes (NZXT AIOs) if you have case that is smaller than an ATX mid tower. AIO tubing is not made of silly putty. It can be pretty stiff.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jul 21, 2015)

This is the only thing that is worth buying, I alway thought that water cooling even AIOs were useless if you are cooling just one component but if you are cooling two components then it makes sense especially the price.


----------



## xvi (Jul 21, 2015)

Could probably do mid-range or mid/high-range components with mild overclocks. It's obviously isn't meant for high-end and likely shouldn't be treated as such. 240mm rad and two water blocks for $140 seems quite decent.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Jul 21, 2015)

what a great idea!!! friendly wc for inexperienced builders. i like the simplicity of this thing alot! i would like to see a review from the TPU team


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Jul 21, 2015)

btarunr said:


> A radiator of roughly that same thickness, and just 120 mm x 120 mm size was enough to tame 2x "Hawaii" chips in the R9 295X2 (that's 2x 275W).
> 
> I don't think this should have a problem with 1x i7-5930K + 1x GTX 980 Ti.


 people are never satisfied mate.. dont bother..


----------



## Arjai (Jul 21, 2015)

robert3892 said:


> Interesting but only allows cooling of one GPU


LOL


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 22, 2015)

The Quim Reaper said:


> Looking at those pictures reminds me of why I don't like AIO's....friggin wires,cables and tubes everywhere!!



the last pics shows a setup with this AIO cooler that is in my opinion very very clean and organized...


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 22, 2015)

Sweet. There's definitely room for innovation in AIO's in my opinion. This solution is pretty neat. 

On a side note, may be it's financially unprofitable, but I hope some manifacturer releases something for the LP market as well.


----------



## Cocky (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, i just install this product. Spec: cpu: i7-k6700 oc 4600mhz gpu: msi 1070 Gaming. Oc 2000mhz. Can say only that didin't disapointed. Cpu tempature running 60c and gpu 45c Max load. If need more info just Ask..


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2016)

Cocky said:


> Hi, i just install this product. Spec: cpu: i7-k6700 oc 4600mhz gpu: msi 1070 Gaming. Oc 2000mhz. Can say only that didin't disapointed. Cpu tempature running 60c and gpu 45c Max load. If need more info just Ask..


well of course we will like to hear more, can you place some pictures to see how it gets into cases, cables and sh*t, also tell us moar about noise, fan speed and also the most important part, how was to set that thing into your case sir!

Also we will apreciate you fill your System Specs...
Regards,


----------



## Cocky (Oct 14, 2016)

peche said:


> well of course we will like to hear more, can you place some pictures to see how it gets into cases, cables and sh*t, also tell us moar about noise, fan speed and also the most important part, how was to set that thing into your case sir!
> 
> Also we will apreciate you fill your System Specs...
> Regards,


Yeah sure just get home first.


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2016)

Cocky said:


> Yeah sure just get home first.


system  specs are important, dont forget! 

Regards,


----------



## Cocky (Oct 14, 2016)

Finaly got home. Only diffrence i made from other user, i didin`t remove factory heatsink and backplate from gpu. Noise i measure whit my cat working phone, from 1meter. Get 36-40db. Tempatures test 3dmark and heaven benchmark. 
cpu average was 58-60c, gpu was very steady in 44-45c. http://aijaa.com/t4Hnrb
Note haven`t but wires any fancy, becose will soon start build my custom atx table. Will but there everything nice and neat..


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2016)

well i could see the pics, but im glad the product works great!
how about the assemble process?

Regards,


----------

